# Pick 5 New Suns Avatars



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For Non-supporting members the avatar base is being updated with 5 new player avatars for each team. You get to choose which ones you would like to see on this site. *Vote for only 5 of the Suns players.* The top 5 vote getters will have new avatars for your choosing for the upcoming season! Let me know if I leave anyone off on the poll as I am going be the rosters on nba.com and vote realistically as your choices will reflect the entire site.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that. I figured not to make a poll, because they will just make ones out of your starters anyway. Which no one would have a problem with. Unless, someone wants Pat Burke.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Unless, someone wants Pat Burke.


haha yeah that was me. :rofl:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> haha yeah that was me. :rofl:



ya know, I didn't see that till I voted after I said it. I was like, who the hell voted for Burke? lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> ya know, I didn't see that till I voted after I said it. I was like, who the hell voted for Burke? lol


 I knew I forgot to vote for someone, couldn't quite remember who it was, now I do :|


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

The next like 8 people need to vote for Burke.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

We need a better Steve Nashone, that's for sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

if you're an SM, just found one out there, and shrink it yourself. I never use one from the site haha.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Who the **** voted for Eric Piatkowski? :laugh:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

We need at least one Leandro Barbosa avatar. We've got several for most of our starters, but no Leandro avatars.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Come onnnn... Marcus Banks.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm the only one who voted for Burke. You guys know you want a Pat Burke avatar. Come on now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Check it out some of the new avatars are uploaded and they are bigger!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought they could've picked better pictures for some of them. I mean, Charlie Bell on the floor? lol


----------

